# Sealing this old window well



## CarpenterSFO (Feb 9, 2013)

So I can understand the picture...

You ran the wiring and garage floor drain through the old window well? Is there an open window well in the floor of your garage? 

From here that wiring looks like a horror show. I'd recommend cleaning it up before locking up everything around the window well.


----------



## dbooksta (Jun 4, 2012)

The window well is open through the slab. I put a small mudroom on the slab just above it, so all the wires and plumbing end up in a stud bay just to one side.

To clarify: I'm not closing this well, I just want to seal around the metal form to the foundation walls and the poured slab.

I'll strap the wire bundle down once I've done whatever I can do to the perimeter of the well, but I don't know of any easy way to make a bundle of ten wires running from 18 to 8 gauge look better (or why it would matter?).


----------

